# my litters- very pic heavy!



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

ok so here is my update on my girls's litters! all three girls have now given birth,

the first litter born to 'Spice' are all doing fantastically and now at 2 weeks and a day they now all have their eyes open fully, are fumbling aroud and all seem to have their own little personalities already!

the second litter to daisy (black and white girl) were born last wednesday evening. There were a total of 12 (with one found dead -which would have made 13). Over the past 6 days these babies have done very well and are definitely chunkier than the first litter were which surprised me considering the size of the litter. there are some very random colourings within this litter which you will see in the photos below.

The third litter came thursday night from a very huge 'Sugar' who delivered 14!!  !! none were found dead. She has done very well and although they seem quite a bit smaller than the litter born the day before, they seem to be the sze that the first litter was at that age. they all look to be the same colour as mum (all dont show signs of markings and have red eyes!)

ok so the other thing that has surprised me is that in all of my litters (not 100% on the younger two litters) but going on that i got it correct for my first litter and that i spent hours studying mousey bits, in each litter there are exactly half boys and half girls! ie 4 of each in 1st litter, 6 in each on 2nd litter and 7 of each in the 3rd litter! how weird is that?

ok so now for piccies, i have grouped the younger litters for photos splitting them into sexes and also whole group, apart from a couple from 2nd litter where i want to show you a few strange colourings.

Litter no1

Male1-smiler- he has white belly with a patch of light tan on his parts- the smiley face on his back is still there but hard to see in the pics. very adventurous little guy.













































males 2&3 (tweedle-dee & tweedle-dum)- exactly the same, cant tell them apart, both have very light tan on their bellies with a black spot under their necks. very laid back boys that like a tickle.













































male number 4- Jet (my fave male) all black with white tip to end of tail- well i think? he seems to have a very dark grey belly, but it looks black sometimes. he is the most lively of the group.
hope you can see what i mean about the contrast in colour on his belly to the top.














































female no1- i think she is a dove? sorry if im wrong, rubbish with this stuff- quite quiet compared to some of the litter-likes her sleep!













































Female 2- MrsT- my fave girlie, she is very adventurous and has cute little markings.






















































Female no3- Dora the explorer, she is THE most adventurous of them all, she get everywheere and is very fast! (dont know if yu will see in the pic but she has a stripe on white down the middle of her belly)






















































Female no4- looks exactly like males 2&3, she is very quite but not shy, she likes to sit on my hand and groom herself.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

litter 2- the chunkies-
what's the middle colour?



























this this may be grey and white?



















more colours










this one is darker than first but lighter than the one above?


















the boys-









the girls-


















in the nest-


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

litter 3- the very pinkies!

group-









girls-









boys-


















Hope you like the pics as it just taken me nearly 2 hours to photograph them all- especially the first litter as i uploaded one pic at a time so i could identify them!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

the middle one from litter two could be a blue or a choc i'm not great with the colour thing so young cute pics


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

thank you, didnt think you could tell this early,  they are all so different lol!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

All so different and mega cute


----------

